# What other labs should i get?



## Shannonbell (May 18, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

I am going to the Endo this friday and i wanted to know what other labs and/or questions i should have the Dr.? Here are my last results and symptoms

7/11/12 labs 
test results range 
tsh 1.83 .35-4.94 
free t3 3.23 1.71-3.71
free t4 1.68 .7-1.48 
tpo Ab 1030.0IU/ml <9.0/ml
vit d 27 30-100
testos. 187.4 196-782 
free test. 4.58 5.2-18
bio-avail 100 119-470
prolactin 8.35 2.64-13.13
fsh 1.8 1.3-19.3
Lh .7 1.2-8.6
cortisol 12.9 8.7-22.4
testosterone .96 1.75-7.81
Igf-1 204 64-210
acth 16.9 7.2-63.3

4/10/13 labs same ranges
tsh 11.39 
free t4 1.55
testosterone 420
MRI-pituitary scan- clear
ultra-sound- large goiter consistent with hashi's, with no nodules

diagnoses: aquired hypthyroidism, hashimoto's with goiter,hypognadotropic hypogonadism,thyromegaly, palpitations

Medications: synthroid 175mcg, attenolol 12.5mg,lexapro 5mg,vit d 10,000daily, testosterone 200mg/bi-weekly at home injection.

symptoms: severe fatigue especially morning/or after exertion, constipation, tired dry eyes.

Footnote: Why do i seem to do better at home even when i am more active? at work it's like i can hardly go, I don't understand this, I have always enjoyed being at work and building my future and now it's like I am about to fall out most of the morning at work with this weird sensation in my head and which eventually leads to a headache. Never had this before the thyroid problems and I don't understand why my body will do this to me when i am just trying to do my job? well enough boo-hooing. Any ideas on what to ask the doctor? she did say if i kept having problems she would send me for a stress test. should i go ahead and do this? I do worry some that i might have a clogged artery or something, although i have had echoes of my carotid and my heart which were clear to the point he said he wished everyones looked that good. my major thought is something is causing me to have to take the attenolol to hold my heart rate down and help the exhausting i get.

anyhow any thought's will be appreciated.:tongue0013:hugs6:sad0049:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you had your ferritin checked?

They need to re- test your Vit D if you have not been tested since beginning supplements.

Your thyroid labs look good and even possibly on the side of hyper. Your high TPO shows there is alot of inflammation.

Have you considered removal of your thyroid? Since you have a goiter they should be willing to remove. I wish I could offer more insight on your labs but I am not familiar with many of what they have run on you.


----------



## Shannonbell (May 18, 2013)

I had ferritin checked a few years ago when this all started and my gp didn't know what was going on and it checked fine. I can't remember what the #'s were. I will ask for a retest. I did have the vit D rechecked and it was still low so they switched my to the vit D3(said it absorbed easier).

I am curious about removing the thyroid completely. Will this allow them to permanently set my medication and would this remove my symptoms or would the hashi's continue to affect me? Do you think @ 175mcg my thyroid is even working anymore?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shannonbell said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am going to the Endo this friday and i wanted to know what other labs and/or questions i should have the Dr.? Here are my last results and symptoms
> 
> ...


Most Hashimoto's thyroids have a grape-like nodular appearance so I am confused about the diagnosis.

TPO is high and is "suggestive" of many many things and it is not a definitive diagnosis of any of those things. Further testing must be done.

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

And hyperthyroid should be considered.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Here is info on the ferritin as per another poster's input.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------

